# 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 21, 2008)

Or possibly just 13,000...


----------



## jols (Feb 21, 2008)

3.14  pie


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

You're not there yet. And knowing how you hate to spam, it could be a long wait for you to hit the mark.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you there yet?


----------



## jols (Feb 21, 2008)

not pie then


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, I think he likes pie. So you could bring some to the big 13,000 post party


----------



## Harmony (Feb 21, 2008)

Ohhh! While we are talking 'bout pi, I know a guy nicknamed Pi, and he can recite pi to the hundreth decimal. How many of you can do that?


----------



## jols (Feb 21, 2008)

steak and mushroom or ham and pineapple


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

Four more....


----------



## jols (Feb 21, 2008)

what four more pies lol


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 21, 2008)

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273
7245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094
3305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912
9833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132
0005681271452635608277857713427577896091736371787214684409012249534301465495853710507922796892589235
4201995611212902196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837297804995105973173281609631859
5024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303
5982534904287554687311595628638823537875937519577818577805321712268066130019278766111959092164201989
3809525720106548586327886593615338182796823030195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151
5574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012
8583616035637076601047101819429555961989467678374494482553797747268471040475346462080466842590694912
9331367702898915210475216205696602405803815019351125338243003558764024749647326391419927260426992279
6782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955
3211653449872027559602364806654991198818347977535663698074265425278625518184175746728909777727938000
8164706001614524919217321721477235014144197356854816136115735255213347574184946843852332390739414333
4547762416862518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988627232791786085784383
8279679766814541009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886269456042419652850222106611863
0674427862203919494504712371378696095636437191728746776465757396241389086583264599581339047802759009
9465764078951269468398352595709825822620522489407726719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203
4962524517493996514314298091906592509372216964615157098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382
6868386894277415599185592524595395943104997252468084598727364469584865383673622262609912460805124388
4390451244136549762780797715691435997700129616089441694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506
0168427394522674676788952521385225499546667278239864565961163548862305774564980355936345681743241125
1507606947945109659609402522887971089314566913686722874894056010150330861792868092087476091782493858
9009714909675985261365549781893129784821682998948722658804857564014270477555132379641451523746234364
5428584447952658678210511413547357395231134271661021359695362314429524849371871101457654035902799344
0374200731057853906219838744780847848968332144571386875194350643021845319104848100537061468067491927
8191197939952061419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919561814675142691239748940907186494231961
5679452080951465502252316038819301420937621378559566389377870830390697920773467221825625996615014215
0306803844773454920260541466592520149744285073251866600213243408819071048633173464965145390579626856
1005508106658796998163574736384052571459102897064140110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007
2305587631763594218731251471205329281918261861258673215791984148488291644706095752706957220917567116
7229109816909152801735067127485832228718352093539657251210835791513698820914442100675103346711031412
6711136990865851639831501970165151168517143765761835155650884909989859982387345528331635507647918535
8932261854896321329330898570642046752590709154814165498594616371802709819943099244889575712828905923
2332609729971208443357326548938239119325974636673058360414281388303203824903758985243744170291327656
1809377344403070746921120191302033038019762110110044929321516084244485963766983895228684783123552658
2131449576857262433441893039686426243410773226978028073189154411010446823252716201052652272111660396


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

jols said:


> what four more pies lol


(Heehee, no, posts needed for Hertz to reach 13,000.  I figured you were asking _him_ what kind of pie he likes.  But I wouldn't actually ask him, as the answer may not be what you're expecting)



logan9967 said:


> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
> 8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
> 4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273 etc etc


Now _that's_ a big piece of pi!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jols (Feb 21, 2008)

interesting


----------



## Harmony (Feb 21, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
> 8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
> 4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273
> 7245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094
> ...


 
:raisedbrow: That looks suspiciously like copy & paste material!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

Three more.....


(and, his green light is out. Guess he's gonna leave us hanging. Evil evil man)


----------



## Avis (Feb 21, 2008)

What's going on here then?
Anything interesting?


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 21, 2008)

what are you talking about! thats completely from memory!
my computers memory


----------



## Avis (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll take that as a 'no' then.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hertz, I will love you forever if you make your 13k'th post a comment on my lighting.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112897


----------



## Harmony (Feb 21, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> what are you talking about! thats completely from memory!
> my computers memory


 
I see that 'white' lie!


----------



## Avis (Feb 21, 2008)

Actually, Hertz started this thread as a red herring to take your mind off this being my 100th post.

G'night, all


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 21, 2008)

:bigangel:


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 21, 2008)

Hertz has three more posts to go.  He's just sitting there, _lurking_, biding his time, before he spams the board again.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> But I wouldn't actually ask him, as the answer may not be what you're expecting)


:hail::lmao:

I'll read the rest of the post below in a minute, but that wit can't go by with an applause.


----------



## Harmony (Feb 21, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> :bigangel:


 
Right.

Nice cover. :er:



Hertz! You are keeping us in back-tingling suspense!


----------



## ScottS (Feb 21, 2008)

jols said:


> 3.14 pie


 
dangit! you took my joke!


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 21, 2008)

hertz my lighting thread is waiting to be blessed by your thirteen thousandth post


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

Avis said:


> Actually, Hertz started this thread as a red herring to take your mind off this being my 100th post.


_Carp_, I thought there was something _fishy_ about him having started this thread. What a _crappie_ joke to pull on all of us.

Still, just 3 more posts for Hertz to go....


----------



## Corry (Feb 21, 2008)

Sky (Unimaxium) can recite pi to around 50 places!  I've seen him do it!  I actually have VIDEO OF IT!!! 

But I'm in the video, too....and I'm tipsy in it....and I look horrible.....so you guys will just have to imagine it.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to see it, Corry.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm amazed at the self-discipline that Hertz is showing here.  If I was dangling on the edge of 13,000 posts, I'd be clawing my way to the bottom to get them done.  But then again I'm an a-hole, so who knows.


----------



## Corry (Feb 21, 2008)

You're talking about the man that made his first 1000 posts in like, an hour.  


This is nothing to him!  


And if I were to show you the video, what would be in it for ME?


----------



## Puscas (Feb 21, 2008)

Corry said:


> Sky (Unimaxium) can recite pi to around 50 places!  I've seen him do it!  I actually have VIDEO OF IT!!!




I can eat pie in 50 places...:greenpbl:



so what's waiting for Hertz beyond the 13.000th post? 





pascal


----------



## Corry (Feb 21, 2008)

Puscas said:


> I can eat pie in 50 places...:greenpbl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao:

Btw....that new avatar?  Sexy!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 21, 2008)

Corry said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Btw....that new avatar?  Sexy!




  :blulsh2:, it's those glasses. You cannot fight the power of glasses...






pascal


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 21, 2008)

Corry said:


> You're talking about the man that made his first 1000 posts in like, an hour.
> 
> 
> This is nothing to him!



:lmao: I thought it was two hours.


----------



## Harmony (Feb 21, 2008)

12 999!

stop freakin' TORTURING us!


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2008)

Puscas said:


> :blulsh2:, it's those glasses. You cannot fight the power of glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, it's the scruff.  What girl can resist scruff?


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> hertz my lighting thread is waiting to be blessed by your thirteen thousandth post


 
Wow. Logan!
You *are *being honoured!!! Lucky you!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 22, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
> 8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
> 4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273
> 7245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094
> ...


 

Holy crap man! Computer memory or not.. Holy crap!




Puscas said:


> I can eat pie in 50 places...:greenpbl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Corry.. Very sexy avatar.. And I think it is a combo of the sunglasses and the scruff..


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 22, 2008)

I see Hertz finally made it to 13,000! Congrats!!  

(And I'd heard tell of his posting prowess, but I'd never heard just how many he was able to rack up in a short time. Wow!)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 22, 2008)

number bump!
2.71828182845904523536


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 22, 2008)

congratulations  ... not that it means anything though


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 22, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> congratulations  ... not that it means anything though



doesn't it? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_(mathematical_constant)


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 22, 2008)

Reading that link gave me a 'constant' headache!   

(Your link needs a closed-bracket at the end to bring up the right site, btw)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 22, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Reading that link gave me a 'constant' headache!
> 
> (Your link needs a closed-bracket at the end to bring up the right site, btw)



geez...I fixed that within 10 seconds of posting it!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 22, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> doesn't it? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_(mathematical_constant)



I was referring to the post count!


----------



## abraxas (Feb 22, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> 3.1 ...



What formula was used to construct that? I'm noticing it's slightly less than what the value of pi actually is.

Sorry if I'm appearing,... *irrational* 

I'll try *not repeating* myself... 

although I seem to be on some type of *inverse tangent* 

gotta get some air...

--


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 22, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Wow. Logan!
> You *are *being honoured!!! Lucky you!




i know hehe


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 22, 2008)

Now you must love me forever.


The contract was binding.


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, Sky really needs to get his butt into this thread....he's our ultimate math nerd.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 23, 2008)

Corry said:


> Ok, Sky really needs to get his butt into this thread....he's our ultimate math nerd.


 

Him and monkeykoder... 

I have way to much math in my everyday life.. *sigh* back to the homework.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Now you must love me forever.
> 
> 
> The contract was binding.



yes master


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 23, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> yes master


 

NO NO NO!!! Don't say yes master to him... It will inflate his head... And I'm not sure which one...:lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

Not the one you inflate so don't worry on that score.
And as the Master of the Universe, Lord of all Creation, I - the Dark Lord - _should_ be addressed in terms of humble supplication and grovelling acquiesence.
On your knees, mortals, or I will crush you with my vast ego. Buahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

*pops your ego* Down boy.. You don't want to hurt yourself!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

I am impervious to harm so begone with your little prick. It does not frighten me.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh I have dealt with some pricks in my day.. You by far are not the biggest!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

You don't know that. I'm sitting down so you can't see


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello, they aren't called hidden camera's for nothing.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

And they don't make baggy trousers out of tarpaulin for nothing, either


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

So what are you trying to hid, in those baggy trousers?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

That's for me to know and (as long as I keep the cameras covered) for you never to find out - unless someone saved that picture of me and posts it to you... I knew I would have to kill everyone one day.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep.. interesting picture there... lol
They didn't tell me who it was but NOW THAT I KNOW!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

Aha! You haven't seen it, then. The signs are missing.
You can continue to breath for a bit longer.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

I remember bringing up the first 50,000 digits of PI and starting to memorize it... Then I realized with a really nifty formula I could get as accurate as I wanted I just needed to plug the formula in instead of the number...  Only problem is the formula I have memorized isn't all that efficient so I guess I need to get to work finding a more efficient one...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like the medication is wearing off...


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Medication?  No they just lock people like me up in rooms and give us a white board and pens...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought that was teachers.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Teachers mathematicians physicists (of course most mathematicians and physicists ARE teachers... Heck I'll be there eventually.)


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

TOOO MUCH MATH!!! 


Oh I want to cry!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

Mathematics is a con.

Mathematics says:
If 1 can of soup = $1
Then 2 cans of soup = 2 x $1 = $2

But at my local Supermarket they do 'buy one get one free' so in real life 2 x $1 = $1


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

That is what you get for using the ring of real numbers using the usual operations we don't have to use the usual operations as Mathematicians.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

See. Maths is all make-believe.
If it wasn't Pi would be a whole number and children would find school a lot easier.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Math is the only real truth in the universe.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

I completely agree!! 90% of the math I am learning in college right now, I will NEVER use!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Math is the only real truth in the universe.


 

Not!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

Maths is just in your head.
It's man-made and just a way of trying to model the Universe.
The Universe would still exist without Maths, but Maths couldn't exist without the Universe.



I spent a year learning how to do Laplace and Fourrier transforms the hard way - but they never once told me what they were for.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

It isn't that you will ever solve the exact problems you solve in class ever again you'll use the method for solving that problem every day whether you know it or not.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

In life you tend to estimate and guess.
Maths doesn't go for those.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Maths is just in your head.
> It's man-made and just a way of trying to model the Universe.
> The Universe would still exist without Maths, but Maths couldn't exist without the Universe.
> 
> ...



Math is in no way trying to model the universe and it does exist without the universe.  Math is a way to describe relationships between ideas.  Fourier transforms and Laplace transforms are just what engineers get out of math they in no way represent the body of knowledge of real math.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> In life you tend to estimate and guess.
> Maths doesn't go for those.



But it does tell you how to attack many different types of problems you encounter in life if you'll but listen and not attack it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Math is in no way trying to model the universe and it does exist without the universe.  Math is a way to describe relationships between ideas.  Fourier transforms and Laplace transforms are just what engineers get out of math they in no way represent the body of knowledge of real math.



Yes it is.
Maths is purely and simply a way of describing the Universe and how it works.
It reduces things to formulae. But the formulae, and Maths itself, is based on a number of assumptions.
We assume that the basic number system is base 10 - but this is just because we have a total of ten digits.
The Universe is not base 10 because if it were things like Pi would be whole numbers.
So we invented other base systems like binary but none of those work any better.
Maths developed Geometry to help describe the Universe, but straight lines and triangles and such do not occur naturally. Then Einstein showed that space is curved and distorted, not flat and Maths had to come up with non-Euclidian Geometry.
Logic is flawed because life isn't logical.
Set theory has flaws in it.
One could say that we had to invent computers so we had somewhere where  Maths works the way it's supposed to.
Maths wouldn't exist without man.
I'm not saying Maths has no use or place in the World, just that it should be viewed in perspective.
And the only bit of Maths you need to get through life is basic Arithmetic. 


And I've read _Principia Mathematica_ - have you?


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 24, 2008)

Banned for killing the thread with that post.  (Ooops, wrong thread)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

I ain't killed it - just stunned it.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Find f(g(x)) When 
f(x) = 3x - 21
and 
g(x) = x^2 + 3


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

What's in it for me if I do?


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> Find f(g(x)) When
> f(x) = 3x - 21
> and
> g(x) = x^2 + 3


 


Ahhhh I'm doing that crap in math class... Which reminds me I have to do math homework!


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Yes it is.
> Maths is purely and simply a way of describing the Universe and how it works.
> It reduces things to formulae. But the formulae, and Maths itself, is based on a number of assumptions.
> We assume that the basic number system is base 10 - but this is just because we have a total of ten digits.
> ...



Math has nothing to do with those forumulas and the base of our numbering system has nothing to do with PI being irrational it is irrational in any non irrational based numbering system.  Non Euclidean geometry came out BEFORE Einstein.  I would love it if you would point out the flaws that set theory has in it I'm taking that class right now.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Ahhhh I'm doing that crap in math class... Which reminds me I have to do math homework!


 
me too 

if i'm right the answer is 
y = 3x^2 - 12

which if i am also right. is a parabola.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 24, 2008)

It's right here &#8628; (are you going blind? Bet your mom told you that might happen  )


> *Find f(g(x))* When
> f(x) = 3x - 21
> and
> g(x) = x^2 + 3


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL you are supposed to put them together to find out what f (of) g is and then g (of) f is..


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

AKA a bunch of useless crap that you will never use in your lifetime!!


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

If you don't fight it it becomes your friend.  The reason you struggle in learning it is because you fight learning it instead of thinking why am I doing this the whole time concentrate on doing it.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't post physics in a math thread.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 24, 2008)

i thought you find f(g(x)) so you put the g(x) into the X portion of the f(x). I think..


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Isn't that physics Anty?


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes that is.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> i thought you find f(g(x)) so you put the g(x) into the X portion of the f(x). I think..


 
Exactly.. and then you switch it and find g(f(x)) and then f(f(x))...


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> yes that is.


 

Thats what I thought.. I learned it in one of my classes.. I just couldn't remember which one..

TOO MUCH SCHOOL!:er:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 24, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Don't post physics in a math thread.





Big Bully said:


> Isn't that physics Anty?


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Exactly.. and then you switch it and find g(f(x)) and then f(f(x))...



Only when the problem requires it...  It does make physics problems a lot easier once you understand that kind of stuff.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Antarctican said:


>



That WAS meant as a joke...


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Antarctican said:


>


 

Oh no.. Wouldnt' do that... Not over a simple problem.. I was just making sure my head was on straight.. lmao


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> I would love it if you would point out the flaws that set theory has in it I'm taking that class right now.



Bertrand Russel wrote a whole treatise on it, and then wrote an addendum explaining why it was all wrong.
The problem with things like Set Theory is that they are a form of meta-language. It is a way of describing a system looking _from the outside_ whilst the observer, and the language being used, are firmly rooted _inside_ the system being described. In such a situation there will always be anomalies and contradictions.
For example, there must be a set of all sets, and if all sets are contained within this set then it must contain itself. This situation poses some interesting problems.
Or how about a set of all sets not contained within a set.
There are ways around these problems but it makes it a minefield.

You are right about non-Euclidian geometry, but it didn't really come into it's own until Einstein provided a need for it.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

Actually there cannot be a set of all sets there is no way to construct it.  As for the set of all sets not contained within a set that statement makes no sense the actual "paradox" (it is known as Russel's paradox) is about the set of all sets that are not elements of themselves and to construct this set there would have to be a set of all sets which is not allowable in Zermelo Frankel set theory.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

Exactly. So there are sets which are impossible - showing that somewhere there is a flaw. If a theorem is sound then all cases fit within that theorem. If you find things that don't fit then the theory must be wrong somewhere.
And with set theory it is because it is a meta-language, and I have already explained the problem with those. This is why Barthes came unstuck in Linguistics - you can't use a system to describe itself. 
I have to admit that I last looked at Set Theory and similar over 25 years ago - but as it didn't have much relevance to Photography I forgot most of it.
I think I might go back and re-read Russel (I named my cat after him  )


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2008)

The set of all sets is a logical fallacy it SHOULDN'T be able to exist.  As for the whole Meta Language thing I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the problems for it.  The whole point of an axiomatic system is you have to make assumptions these assumptions are you're axioms and certain terms that cannot be defined readily like the term set in set theory.  Something can only be called a set if it can be built with the language/axioms/theorems of set theory.


----------

